# HP LaserJeT 4 L /Mac Os X ?



## LYDA (4 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour
Pouvez-vous me dire si le Mac os x acceptera ma vieille imprimante  (noir ),que j'aime, LaserJet 4 L ???.

Si oui, il faut résoudre le problème de transformer en prise USB , la prise genre péritelle qui est sur l'imprimante. Elle fonctionnait très bien sur mon vieux Pc ( don d'un de mes enfants).
J'ai contacté Hp, pas de réponse à cette question.

Merci d'avance si vous en trouvez une.
Lyda, la mamie sur ordi--dur-dur !


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous 


En ce qui concerne les pilotes, la HP LaserJet 4L	est parfaitement reconnue par Gimp-Print ("pcl-4l"), donc pas de soucis de ce côté pour l'utiliser sous Mac OS X.

En revanche, pour ce qui est de brancher en USB une imprimante équipée en Centronics, il faudra trouver un adaptateur USB/IEEE1284 reconnu lui aussi par le système. Là, c'est une autre paire de manche, et il faudrait se renseigner en magasin.


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2005)

Le pilote HP est ici...
Mais il n'est pas impossible qu'elle soit directement reconnue par Os X vu le lien de parenté de cette imprimante avec les imprimantes Apple de l'époque 

Pour la connectique : convertisseur //-usb de chez Belkin...


----------



## vieuxmac (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour
Pour qu'une imprimante de type parallèle, comme la série des HP laserjet soit compatible Mac, 2 conditions :

-avoir un cable USB parallèlle (Cher chez les vendeurs spécialisés, moins cher sur Ebay)

-trouver sur le site constructeur le pilotes correspondant à Mac OsX ou Classic

Exemple la HP Laserjet 4 n'a que des pilotes PC 
IL faut arriver à la Laserjet 4 + pour avoir les pilotes Classic et OSX

Ca semble une voie intéressante car on trouve souvent des imprimantes laser N et B dans des ventes aux enchères pour par cher :même les imprimantes laser couleur occase arrivent aussi.
 Ca va de 50 à 150 euros, en l'état...

J'ai en stock quelques imprimantes parallèles, je vais m'amuser un peu et vous raconter + tard si ca marche


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2005)

vieuxmac a dit:
			
		

> -avoir un cable USB parallèlle (Cher chez les vendeurs spécialisés, moins cher sur Ebay)
> 
> -trouver sur le site constructeur le pilotes correspondant à Mac OsX ou Classic


On a déjà donné l'essentiel, merci :mouais:


----------



## LYDA (6 Décembre 2005)

vieuxmac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Pour qu'une imprimante de type parallèle, comme la série des HP laserjet soit compatible Mac, 2 conditions :
> 
> -avoir un cable USB parallèlle (Cher chez les vendeurs spécialisés, moins cher sur Ebay)
> ...



_________________________________________________________________________

MERCI  beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses.  C'est très gentil !.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à essayer de trouver ce matériel.

Une mamie sur l'ordi qui a beaucoup chercher pour trouver vos réponses.
Pas facile pour une débutante.


----------



## LYDA (7 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne les pilotes, la HP LaserJet 4L	est parfaitement reconnue par Gimp-Print ("pcl-4l"), donc pas de soucis de ce côté pour l'utiliser sous Mac OS X.
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bonjour et merci pour le renseignement.
Pourriez-vous , SVP, me confirmer que la prise femelle que je dois acheter sur commande ( je suis allée voir dans ma petite ville, pas moyen de trouver), est bien :

USB / IEEE 1284 .

Croyez-vous que le fil fera au moins 1 m de long ( distance entre l'imprimante et le MAC os X Panther ).

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre réponse.
Lyda, la Mamie qui " essaie  " de profiter de ce bel ordi !


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Décembre 2005)

La longueur du câble doit être précisée. Il y en existe de plus ou moins longs. L'adaptateur peut se présenter sous la forme d'un boîtier simple sur lequel on vient brancher les câbles idoines, ou bien d'un câble unique, avec l'électronique de l'adaptateur renfermée dans le capot du connecteur Centronics (le plus gros, sur la photo)

L'adaptateur doit absolument avoir les caractéristiques suivantes :
1 - interface USB / parallèle
2 - norme IEEE 1284, compatible EPP ou ECP
3 - prise Centronics 36 broches, ou bien prise DIN 25 broches avec un câble supplémentaire vers Centronics 36 broches
4 - pilotes pour Mac OS X fournis

Et j'insiste sur le dernier point (4) qui est primordial !





Par exemple, cet adaptateur (avec un câble de 2 mètres) ne convient pas, parce qu'il n'est compatible qu'avec Windows. C'est marqué sur l'emballage.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Décembre 2005)

Il semblerait par exemple que le modèle *Keyspan UP-6CM* puisse convenir (le "M" de la référence signifie "Mac").


----------



## LYDA (7 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait par exemple que le modèle *Keyspan UP-6CM* puisse convenir (le "M" de la référence signifie "Mac").



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Re-Bonjour et MERCI pour les renseignements.

Je vais cet après-midi dans une ville plus importante. Là je trouverai peut-être ce qu'il faut.

J'ai imprimé vos conseils .

Encore merci 

Lyda


----------



## LYDA (8 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> La longueur du câble doit être précisée. Il y en existe de plus ou moins longs. L'adaptateur peut se présenter sous la forme d'un boîtier simple sur lequel on vient brancher les câbles idoines, ou bien d'un câble unique, avec l'électronique de l'adaptateur renfermée dans le capot du connecteur Centronics (le plus gros, sur la photo)
> 
> L'adaptateur doit absolument avoir les caractéristiques suivantes :
> 1 - interface USB / parallèle
> ...


________________________________________________________

Bonjour

Je suis allée chez un spécialiste pour ce fameux adptateur de prises et rallonge que j'aurais tant aimé trouver!.
J'avais fait un dessin représentant la prise Mâle et la prise femelle de mon imprimante . 
Grande base 39 mm/ petite base 37 mm / largeur presque 10 mm.
A l'intérieur, 13 et 12 petites tiges métalliques ( comme des petites aiguilles plantées).
La prise femelle est plate avec ces 13 et 12 trous pour mettre la prise mâle.
D'après le commerçant....mon imprimante est bonne pour les brocantes , car elle ne fonctionnera pas sur Mac et je ne trouverai jamais cet adaptateur de prises.

Dois-je me faire une raison ????.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Lyda


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

Tu as dû tomber sur un commerçant pressé de te vendre une nouvelle imprimante. Mais ton imprimante est un standard, elle est reconnue sur Mac et on trouve encore des cartouches de rechange.

Maintenant, si l'aspect budgétaire doit être pris en compte, sache qu'on peut trouver de bonnes imprimantes à jet d'encre couleur USB pour moins de 100 ¤. Il ne faudrait pas que l'adaptation de ton imprimante sur ton ordinateur te coûte aussi cher...


En revanche, je suis assez surpris de la description que tu fais de la prise de ton imprimante. Ça correspond à une prise DIN 25 broches. Or, l'entrée parallèle de la HP LaserJet 4L est censée être une prise Centronics 36 broches, la prise DIN 25 broches se trouvant généralement du côté ordinateur.

Ceci dit, le prises DIN 25 peuvent servir dans d'autres types d'interface (RS232 par exemple).
















Et aussi, je suis un peu perdu, car tu parles à la fois de prise mâle et de prise femelle.


Avant d'aller plus loin, pourrais-tu décrire les prises présentes SUR L'IMPRIMANTE (je ne parle pas des câbles), c'est-à-dire, pour chacune d'elles :
- leur nombre de broches
- si elles sont mâles ou femelles
- les inscriptions qui les accompagnent
Si tu as le manuel de l'imprimante, une indication sur les interfaces présentes serait la bienvenue.

Si ça se trouve, ton imprimante présente d'autres solutions de branchement qu'on pourrait exploiter plus facilement.


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais ton imprimante est un standard, elle est reconnue sur Mac et on trouve encore des cartouches de rechange...


Tout à fait et d'autres membres de MacGé l'exploitent encore.

Convertisseur en VPC chez Surcouf...

Pour le toner, chez Tinkco...


----------



## LYDA (8 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Tu as dû tomber sur un commerçant pressé de te vendre une nouvelle imprimante. Mais ton imprimante est un standard, elle est reconnue sur Mac et on trouve encore des cartouches de rechange.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Merci pour la réponse et pour l'espoir donné.

J'ai cherché, je n'ai plus le livret mais sur la disquette il est marqué: HP Explorer pour imprimante HP Laser JET 4 Plus.

La premère photo avec les 25 (13+12) petites aiguilles, correspond exactement à la prise mâle  qui est au bout du cable de mon imprimante( il n'y a rien de marqué sur la prise ) .
 La prise ( que j'appelle femelle) sur l'unité centrale du Pc est rouge avec  25 (13+12 )petits trous.
Je ne vois rien de plus pour donner des informations.

Je sais que les cartouches d'encre existent toujours, j'en ai acheté une l'année dernière (prix 68 e). Elle dure très longtemps.

J'ai une imprimante  Hp 3550 couleur ,mais j'aime aussi ma bonne vieille Lazer Jet 4 L noire ( don d'un de mes enfants qui m'avait fait le paquet cadeau de son ancien Pc + l'imprimante; C'est de là que vient le virus ordi ! ).
Naturellement, si pour la faire fonctionner sur le mac ,il faut y mettre une fortune, là, ce ne serait pas sérieux de vouloir m'acharner.

En résumé, certains fervents du MAC se servent de ce genre d'imprimante,donc elle est compatible ?.
  Ou bien, elle le devient parce que vous êtes des experts en informatique ?.

Comme je vous l'ai déjà écrit , je suis en classe maternelle en la matière.

Cela me passionne, mais le cerveau n'est plus au top !.

Croyez-vous vraiment qu'à mon petit niveau (avec vos conseils , tous super sympa), je peux garder l'espoir de pouvoir la brancher sur le MAC ?.

Encore MERCI à Vous TOUS.

Lyda


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Décembre 2005)

LYDA a dit:
			
		

> La premère photo avec les 25 (13+12) petites aiguilles, correspond exactement à la prise mâle  qui est au bout du cable de mon imprimante( il n'y a rien de marqué sur la prise ) .
> La prise ( que j'appelle femelle) sur l'unité centrale du Pc est rouge avec  25 (13+12 )petits trous


Il s'agit là de la prise DIN 25 broches qui est au bout du câble, côté ordinateur. Mais le câble ne fait pas à proprement partie de l'imprimante. Il peut s'enlever. D'ailleurs, à l'autre extrémité, côté imprimante, on doit trouver la fameuse la prise Centronics 36 broches qui peut s'enlever en écartant les deux attaches en fil de fer.







C'est à la place de cette prise qu'on branche l'adaptateur USB/Parallèle dont on parlait plus haut.

En fait, quand je demandais de décrire les prises présentes SUR l'imprimante, je parlais de celles qui sont SUR LE CHASSIS de l'imprimante.

Même s'il n'y a pas d'autre prise, il faut garder espoir. Il suffit alors de trouver ça :




... en version COMPATIBLE MAC (et ça existe, puisque j'en ai trouvé).


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

Bis : Convertisseur en VPC chez Surcouf
Y a pas de photo mais c'est le bon 

Le pilote HP est ici...


----------



## LYDA (9 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit là de la prise DIN 25 broches qui est au bout du câble, côté ordinateur. Mais le câble ne fait pas à proprement partie de l'imprimante. Il peut s'enlever. D'ailleurs, à l'autre extrémité, côté imprimante, on doit trouver la fameuse la prise Centronics 36 broches qui peut s'enlever en écartant les deux attaches en fil de fer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BONNE JOURNEE .

MERCI pour le nom de la prise : " DIN 25 " ( 25 broches au bout du câble) . 

Sur LE  CHASSIS IL N' Y A PAS DE PRISE ( à part celle à 3 broches que l'on branche pour le courant électrique), le câble  de l' imprimante RENTRE À L'INTÉRIEUR DU CHASSIS.

Pensez-vous que je dois essayer d'enlever le chassis pour voir ce qu'il y a derrière ?. 

POUR CELA il faut la  renverser et regarder en dessous, car Sur le chassis , je ne vois pas de vis.

Je vois seulement 2 vis lorsque je soulève le capot de la cartouche d'encre.

Y a t il un risque de cata pour une bricoleuse comme moi ?

Je me demande si je dois encore vous embêter avec toutes ces questions car hier soir, suite à ma demande chez HP , j'ai reçu cette réponse :

  "Nous ne sommes pas en mesure de vous fournir la pièce recherchée ".

SVP, est-ce que je dois persister dans ma demande de conseils ???.

MERCI pour Toutes les réponses.

Lyda


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2005)

Les autres dénomination très répandues de la DIN 25 broches dont "SUB-D 25", "D-SUB 25" et "DB25". Pour la prise Centronics 36 broches, on trouve souvent "CN36".

On fait généralement suivre la dénomination d'un M ou d'un F, quand il s'agit respectivement d'une prise mâle et d'une prise femelle.



			
				LYDA a dit:
			
		

> (...)le câble  de l' imprimante RENTRE À L'INTÉRIEUR DU CHASSIS. (...)


Là, ça se corse ! :hein: (Mais elle sort d'où cette LaserJet  ???)

Il n'est bien sûr pas question de commencer à désosser l'imprimante, ni d'enlever le chassis. Pourtant, il serait bon de vérifier si la prise Centronics 36 broches n'est pas tout simplement cachée dans un compartiment. Le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de passe-fil (excroissance en plastique entourant le câble) solidaire du châssis à l'endroit où le câble rentre dans l'imprimante, serait un signe encourageant.

Il faudrait DEBRANCHER l'imprimante, puis la renverser sur le côté pour regarder en dessous où arrive le câble, voir s'il n'y aurait pas une trappe facile à ouvrir.


S'il s'avère que le câble est irrémédiablement solidaire de l'imprimante, il faudrait trouver soit un un changeur DB25F-CN36F, soit adaptateur USB vers DB25. Ça existe, mais ça commencerait à revenir cher. De plus, l'adaptateur devra être compatible Mac OS X (ci-dessous un exemple, mais malheureusement seulement compatible Windows. On voit nettement la prise DB25 femelle de la sortie parallèle)








			
				LYDA a dit:
			
		

> (...)Je me demande si je dois encore vous embêter avec toutes ces questions car hier soir, suite à ma demande chez HP , j'ai reçu cette réponse :
> 
> "Nous ne sommes pas en mesure de vous fournir la pièce recherchée ". (...)


Pourquoi une pièce de rechange ? L'imprimante serait-elle en panne ?

Si c'est le cas, il faudrait repenser sérieusement à ce que va coûter l'opération avant d'aller plus loin...


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

L'interface de la HP LaserJeT 4 L est : 1 x parallèle - IEEE 1284 (EPP/ECP) - Centronics 36 broches

Plus d'information ici, chez HP.

Ici avec des schémas...
Dont :


----------



## LYDA (9 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Les autres dénomination très répandues de la DIN 25 broches dont "SUB-D 25", "D-SUB 25" et "DB25". Pour la prise Centronics 36 broches, on trouve souvent "CN36".
> 
> On fait généralement suivre la dénomination d'un M ou d'un F, quand il s'agit respectivement d'une prise mâle et d'une prise femelle.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonsoir.

De nouveau merci pour  tout.

Pour la réponse de HP , je leur demandais ce fameux câble adaptateur qui pourrait se brancher sur le MAC. Réponse :cela n'existe plus !.

 Je vais regarder si je trouve une petite trappe pour la seconde prise....OUI , je l'enlève et je vois une énorme prise qui fait plus de 50 mm. 

Bravo ! vous aviez tout à fait raison.

Demain, si vous le permettez, je bougerai le bureau et essaierai de voir de plus près.

Je stop ( problème de tête opérée = souffrance).

Merci encore vous êtes SUPER !
Lyda


----------



## LYDA (9 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> L'interface de la HP LaserJeT 4 L est : 1 x parallèle - IEEE 1284 (EPP/ECP) - Centronics 36 broches
> 
> Plus d'information ici, chez HP.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------
MERCI, c'est exactement cela !; BRAVO


----------



## LYDA (10 Décembre 2005)

LYDA a dit:
			
		

> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Bonsoir.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Accueil » Catalogue » Connectique » Cables USB » 040840	Mon compte  |  Mon panier  |  Commander   
	Categories	

Accessoires
Apple
Connectique
|__Cables alimentation
|__Cables réseau
|__Cables USB
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bonjour

Je viens d'aller voir sur ce site. Ils vendent  "prise parallèle 1 x parallèle -1 EEE 1284 ( EPP/ECP) CENTRONIC 36 BROCHES ".

Si on clic dessus, ils disent que c'est pour windows ???

Copyright 2004 Jumpy-info 
Jumpy-info version 4.0 
21 Boulevard Marie STUART, 45000 ORLEANS
Tel: 02 38 84 00 24 - Fax: 02 38 84 00 25
Email: info@jumpyinfo.com

Je vais essayer de bouger et de dévisser la prise sur l'imprimante pour voir si cela correspond bien à  la prise décrite.

Encore Merci.
Lyda


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

Attention. Le seul convertisseur USB/parallèle que j'ai vu sur le site jumpy-info.com (sur cette page) n'est indiqué compatible qu'avec Windows.





A priori, il ne convient pas pour Mac OS X.

Concernant la prise Centronics sur l'imprimante, comme je le disais plus haut, pour l'enlever il faut défaire les attaches en fil de fer présentes de chaque côté du connecteur, en les écartant. Normalement, il n'y a rien à dévisser dessus pour la défaire.


----------



## LYDA (10 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Attention. Le seul convertisseur USB/parallèle que j'ai vu sur le site jumpy-info.com (sur cette page) n'est indiqué compatible qu'avec Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

OUI, je viens de voir...c'était super facile à enlever.

 Je vous prie de m'excuser d'avoir pris tant de temps pour une chose aussi simple....l'ignorance rend bête parfois!.

Bon, maintenant il va falloir trouver les prises qui conviennent.

 SVP, Pourriez-vous m'écrire le site où vous aviez trouvé celle compatible MAC

Encore MERCI pour la patience et les conseils.

Lyda


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

Convertisseur en VPC chez Surcouf


----------



## LYDA (11 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Convertisseur en VPC chez Surcouf


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bonjou


MERCI beaucoup  c'est super sympa !.  Je viens de faire un copier - coller du site pour envoyer à une de mes filles pour qu'elle commande  cette prise( je n'ai pas de carte spéciale pour payer).

En regardant ce que je lui envoyais, j'ai vu qu'enfin il y avait des images ( certainement grâce au mode "plain texte" que Bompi m'a conseillé de mettre).

Le problème est toujours que les liens ne sont pas actifs (en copier-coller).

Bon, ce n'est pas grave, je lui ai dit d'aller sur votre message du forum pour cliquer sur le lien.

Dommage que sur Mac le système " envoyer une page web" sur la barre d'outils n'y est pas comme sur le PC.

SVP, y a t il un moyen d'installer ce système ?

Encore MERCi.
Bonne jounée.

Lyda


----------



## idem84 (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'une des filles de Lyda : celle qui doit commander le convertisseur ...

Tout d'abord je tiens à vous remercier pour tout ce que vous faites pour elle (je ne peux plus l'aider depuis qu'elle a son Mac ...).

"Golf" : suivant ton lien, peux-tu me confirmer que je dois lui commander le convertisseur "MCL SAMAR Convertisseur USB vers port parallèle" à 23,90 ¤ TTC stp ? Je ne voudrais pas commettre une erreur.

Bonne journée et merci encore


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2005)

idem84 a dit:
			
		

> "Golf" : suivant ton lien, peux-tu me confirmer que je dois lui commander le convertisseur "MCL SAMAR Convertisseur USB vers port parallèle" à 23,90 ¤ TTC stp ? Je ne voudrais pas commettre une erreur.


Oui 


			
				MCL SAMAR Convertisseur USB vers port parallèle a dit:
			
		

> Description : Adaptateur d'un port imprimante parallèle vers un port USB de type A - Longueur du câble 1,80m
> 
> Usage recommandé : Raccordez votre imprimante à votre port USB.
> 
> Particularités : *Compatible* 98/2000/Me/XP et *MAC OS 9.x, 10.x* - Pilotes sur disquette pour Windows 98 et Me, *pas besoin de pilote pour les autres OS*


----------



## idem84 (11 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Golf pour cette réponse ultra rapide.

Je vais passer la commande ...

Bonne journée.


----------



## LYDA (11 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonjour à vous Golf et MERCI à tous pour vous êtes donné tant de peine pour me conseiller.

Je vous souhaite à tous le Meilleur du Meilleur dans la VIE !.

Lyda

Comme ma fille dit, elle ne peut plus me servir de professeur.....j'ai peut-être fait une bétise en prenant un  Mac..... je croyais que c'était plus facile, surtout pour un " cerveau lent et opéré comme le mien ! ").


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2005)

LYDA a dit:
			
		

> Comme ma fille dit, elle ne peut plus me servir de professeur.....j'ai peut-être fait une bétise en prenant un  Mac..... je croyais que c'était plus facile, surtout pour un " cerveau lent et opéré comme le mien ! ").


Sincèrement, cela n'eut pas été mieux ni plus vite avec un pc wintel 
[sauf dans ce type de cas rares et précis]
Même si la mise en route est quelque peu laborieuse, la fiabilité, la stabilité et la longévité des Macs sauront vous récompenser 

Pour le reste on est là


----------



## LYDA (19 Décembre 2005)

MERCI à TOUS POUR l'AIDE et CONSEILS APPORTÉS.

Vous êtes TOUS très SYMPA !.

Ma vieille imprimante fonctionne grâce à vous TOUS.

Encore MERCI.

LYDA


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,

J'ai lu avec attention ce fil très intéressant.

J'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe parce que je voudrais savoir si tout ce qui est décrit est valable pour un autre type de périphérique, à savoir un scanner.

En effet j'ai un "vieux" Agfa Snapscan 1236 qui fonctionne encore parfaitement. Et j'aimerai bien pouvoir l'utiliser. Or j'ai un iBook et un Mini (donc que port USB), le tout tournant sous Tiger. Un autre fil donne un lien vers un driver compatible 
Mon scanner n'en comporte pas, mais uniquement des ports DB25.

D'ailleurs quelle est la différence entre port parallèle, port série... je m'y perds un peu. Est-ce justement le DB25 ?? 

J'aimerai donc savoir si le convertisseur de Surcouf est valable pour un scanner ??

D'avance merci.


----------



## LYDA (22 Décembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu avec attention ce fil très intéressant.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Bonjour.

Je suis désolée, mais en ce moment je suis débordée par ma petite famille dans la maison.
Regardez bien tous les conseils donnés par les gentils FORUMEURS DU MAC, vous trouverz sans  sans problème.
Bien amicalement.
Lyda


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> En effet j'ai un "vieux" Agfa Snapscan 1236 qui fonctionne encore parfaitement. Et j'aimerai bien pouvoir l'utiliser. Or j'ai un iBook et un Mini (donc que port USB), le tout tournant sous Tiger. Un autre fil donne un lien vers un driver compatible
> Mon scanner n'en comporte pas, mais uniquement des ports DB25.
> 
> D'ailleurs quelle est la différence entre port parallèle, port série... je m'y perds un peu. Est-ce justement le DB25 ??
> ...


Si je me souviens bien, ce scanneur Agfa est en SCSI !

Scanneurs Agfa : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Décembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mon scanner n'en comporte pas, mais uniquement des ports DB25.
> 
> D'ailleurs quelle est la différence entre port parallèle, port série... je m'y perds un peu. Est-ce justement le DB25 ?? (...)


Le scanner comporte un connecteur DB25. Cela n'a qu'une relation indirecte avec le type d'interface utilisé. En effet ces connecteurs peuvent se retrouver sur des interface RS232 (port série), IEEE1284 (port parallèle), SCSI (l'ancêtre parallèle du bus Firewire en quelque sorte) et bien d'autres encore.

Dans une interface série, tous les bits de donnée transmis passent par le même fil l'un après l'autre. Dans une interface parallèle, on transmet plusieurs bits à la fois, sur plusieurs fils.

Dans ces interfaces, il y a généralement d'autres fils qui permettent de contrôler la transmission (synchronisation, négociation) suivant un protocole établi. Par exemple RS232 et USB sont des interfaces série, mais ont des protocoles très différents.

Pour brancher tous ces fils, on a recours à des connecteurs présentant un nombre suffisant de contacts. Certains protocoles vont jusqu'à imposer un seul type de connecteur à utiliser, mais généralement c'est l'usage (des constructeurs) qui, pour une interface donnée, en impose plusieurs.

Les connecteurs DB25 sont très courants dans l'industrie et donc bon marché, et c'est la raison pour laquelle on les retrouve dans de nombreux types d'interfaces.


Pour en revenir à l'adaptateur USB-parallèle, j'ai pu remarquer que, dans la plupart des modèles, il était spécifié que cela n'était prévu que pour les imprimantes, et que ça ne marchait pas pour les scanners et les tout-en-un. Pour les fois où ce n'était pas spécifié, je ne peux pas dire. Toutefois, pour que ça fonctionne, il faut que le pilote de l'adaptateur ait été prévu pour cette fonction, donc il y a peu de chance que ce soit réalisé.

De plus, si ton scanner est SCSI, oublie cet adaptateur, ça n'a rien à voir avec ce dont on parle.


----------



## LYDA (20 Juin 2007)

golf a dit:


> Sincèrement, cela n'eut pas été mieux ni plus vite avec un pc wintel
> [sauf dans ce type de cas rares et précis]
> Même si la mise en route est quelque peu laborieuse, la fiabilité, la stabilité et la longévité des Macs sauront vous récompenser
> 
> Pour le reste on est là


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bonjour GOLF

En 2005 , avec Pascal, vous m'aviez superbement aidé à m'en sortir avec mon imprimante Laser Jet 4 l ( elle fonctionne toujours. encore MERCI pour tout ).

J'ai une nouvelle question à vous poser. Pour des raisons de santé je vais devoir malheureusement me "retenir" d'aller trop souvent sur l'ordi ( maintenant c'est un Tiger).
Je vais donc quitter la Livebox ( câble éthernet, j'ai enlevé la Wifi).
SVP, Pourriez-vous me conseiller. Quel modem serait le plus fiable, facile à installer pour mes faibles capacités . Je voudrais prendre un forfait Orange de 20 ou 25 h  ou 30 h de connection par mois .
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils.
Lyda


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir Lyda

Je viens de regarder sur le site d'Orange pour retrouver ces forfaits. Je vois (j'esp&#232;re ne pas me tromper) que les seuls qui correspondent concernent des acc&#232;s "bas d&#233;bit", qui n&#233;cessitent l'utilisation d'un modem RTC (et non ADSL).


Ayant personnellement eu une tr&#232;s mauvaise exp&#233;rience sur ce genre de connexion, je ne sais pas si je suis la personne la mieux plac&#233;e pour r&#233;pondre.

A l'&#233;poque, je n'avais pas eu de probl&#232;me pour le choix du modem RTC, car mon Mac en &#233;tait &#233;quip&#233; de base. Bien qu'il n'y ait pas eu de probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; de mat&#233;riel (puisque c'&#233;tait un modem interne Apple), j'ai pass&#233; un peu de temps pour trouver les bons r&#233;glages. &#199;a a fini par fonctionner, mais par la suite je n'ai cess&#233; d'avoir des soucis de connexion. J'avais r&#233;guli&#232;rement des coupures, et je devais chaque fois me reconnecter. Comme il ne s'agissait pas d'un forfait et que je repayais chaque fois le prix d'un appel local, j'ai vu ma note de t&#233;l&#233;phone proprement exploser. Cela m'a pouss&#233; &#224; abandonner le modem RTC pour l'ADSL.


Il faut savoir qu'en bas d&#233;bit, le d&#233;bit est ... faible. On est au maximum &#224; 56 Kbit/s, soit quelques 5600 octets par seconde. En pratique, une mauvaise qualit&#233; de la ligne peut r&#233;duire ce d&#233;bit &#224; une valeur beaucoup plus basse (pour ma part, je n'avais jamais d&#233;pass&#233; 44 Kbit/s). Quoi qu'il en soit, m&#234;me dans de bonnes conditions, on ne peut pas surfer sur Internet de mani&#232;re tr&#232;s rapide. Pour fixer un ordre de grandeur, la page "Actualit&#233;" du forum, qui repr&#233;sente en ce moment environ 320Ko (car elle contient des images et des animations publicitaires), mettrait une minute &#224; s'afficher compl&#232;tement. Dans ces conditions, il est illusoire de penser pouvoir t&#233;l&#233;charger de gros fichiers (mises-&#224;-jour de logiciels, notamment) ou de visualiser des vid&#233;os. Tout &#231;a pour dire que passer de l'ADSL au RTC, &#231;a va forc&#233;ment faire une dr&#244;le de mauvaise impression.

Maintenant, se connecter en RTC n'est pas quelque chose d'inenvisageable, car il semble qu'un nombre non n&#233;gligeable d'inscrits sur les forums MacG&#233;' le fasse encore actuellement. Peut-&#234;tre faudrait-il plut&#244;t demander leur avis &#224; ces derniers, en ouvrant par exemple un nouveau fil &#224; ce sujet sur le forum "p&#233;riph&#233;riques".


----------



## LYDA (21 Juin 2007)

Bonjour et Grand MERCI PASCAL.

Vous êtes toujours fidèle au poste et prêt à rendre service. Merci mille fois.

Si je comprends bien, j'ai intérêt à être en ADSL sinon cela va "ramer" et me saborder les instants de plaisir que j'ai lorsque je me connecte.
En 2003 ( sur PC) j'étais en abonnement intégrale 36 h. Je ne sais plus si c'était en ADSL ?. Il va falloir que je me renseigne à ce sujet  et si un modem en ADL existe pour Mac Tiger.
Encore Merci Pascal pour votre patience et générosité.

Bien amicalement.

Lyda ( la mamie qui patauge toujours avec son ordi ! )






PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir Lyda
> 
> Je viens de regarder sur le site d'Orange pour retrouver ces forfaits. Je vois (j'espère ne pas me tromper) que les seuls qui correspondent concernent des accès "bas débit", qui nécessitent l'utilisation d'un modem RTC (et non ADSL).
> 
> ...


----------

